# Spielen unter Linux > Emulatoren für Spiele >  Ländereinstellungen unter wine

## PoolSnoopy

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit wine: er merkt sich die von mir im File ~/.wine/user.reg eingetragenen Ländereinstellungen nicht. Ich trage folgende Einstellungen ein:

[Control Panel\\International] 
"iCountry"="43"
"iCurrDigits"="2"
"iCurrency"="2"
"iDate"="1"
"iDigits"="2"
"iLZero"="1"
"iMeasure"="0"
"iNegCurr"="9"
"iTime"="1"
"iTLZero"="1"
"Locale"="00000C07"
"s1159"=""
"s2359"=""
"sCountry"="Austria"
"sCurrency"="$"
"sDate"="."
"sDecimal"=","
"sLanguage"="DEA"
"sList"=","
"sLongDate"="dddd, dd. MMMM yyyy"
"sShortDate"="dd.MM.yyyy"
"sThousand"="."
"sTime"=":"

Aber nachdem ich wine mit zB Lotus Notes gestartet habe, stehen wieder die amerikanischen Einstellungen drin. Ich habe wine selbst kompiliert und im home-Verz. von einem User installiert. Im File ~/.wine/config habe ich 

"LoadGlobalRegistryFiles" = "N"
"LoadWindowsRegistryFiles" = "N" 
"LoadHomeRegistryFiles" = "Y"

gesetzt. Jetzt frag ich mich halt 1.) woher nimmt er die amerikanischen Einstellungen und 2.) warum?
Ich hoffe mir und meinem wine kann geholfen werden.

----------

